# No longer a felling virgin. Now with pics.



## Sinngetreu (Feb 28, 2014)

That's right, tonight I felled my first tree by myself. 
I'm feeling like such a big boy in my big boy pants! 

It is a decent sized Mulberry that was about 18-20" DBH. 
I made my open face cut like I wanted, chased the cut to the hinge nicely, and the sucker dropped just where I wanted it to. It was awesome. 
It was a dead standing that had very little bark left on it. It had been dead standing for at least the five years that I have been here. I have been meaning to get that down for a while, and I decided tonight was the night. 
Not only was that the first tree, but I used my new Husky 555 for it. I haven't had a chance to cut with it before now. Thank you Pen for recommending that one. It was neither underpowered or overpowered. It was just right. 
I didn't take any pictures yet, but it was a quick fell after work. I will take pics of the carnage tomorrow and post them. 

Carry on.


----------



## pen (Feb 28, 2014)

Hope you are as happy with the 555 down the road as I have been with mine.

Sounds like you were well ahead of the curve in terms of making your first fell.  Education is key!  Some comes through learning on places like this, the rest comes from getting it done first hand.  Well done. Sounds like you put good practice to use and had a safe fall.....

As it should be! and glad to hear it!

pen


----------



## Paulywalnut (Feb 28, 2014)

I hope you're good to go with the Mulberry. That wood can hold moisture forever. I know you're running low on wood so good luck with it.


----------



## Sinngetreu (Feb 28, 2014)

pen said:


> Hope you are as happy with the 555 down the road as I have been with mine.
> 
> Sounds like you were well ahead of the curve in terms of making your first fell.  Education is key!  Some comes through learning on places like this, the rest comes from getting it done first hand.  Well done. Sounds like you put good practice to use and had a safe fall.....
> 
> ...



Yep, Im a researcher. I watched a few training videos and also watched a few videos from the cutters point of view. It was helpful to visualize what I needed to do to make a successful fall. It helped a lot.
Here is one of my favorite videos.


----------



## Sinngetreu (Feb 28, 2014)

Paulywalnut said:


> I hope you're good to go with the Mulberry. That wood can hold moisture forever. I know you're running low on wood so good luck with it.



Thanks Pauly, the trunk I don't expect to be ready, but the upper branches are definitely ready. They are gray and barkless with cracks every where. When split, they sound like bowling pins. Im not sure about MC, but they seem very dry.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Feb 28, 2014)

Sinngetreu said:


> Thanks Pauly, the trunk I don't expect to be ready, but the upper branches are definitely ready. They are gray and barkless with cracks every where. When split, they sound like bowling pins. Im not sure about MC, but they seem very dry.


Good deal.


----------



## ArsenalDon (Feb 28, 2014)

congrats on your first popped cherry...uhhhh I mean Mulberry.


----------



## Sinngetreu (Feb 28, 2014)

ArsenalDon said:


> congrats on your first popped cherry...uhhhh I mean Mulberry.



HaHaHa Wow, and I thought I was walking the line with the whole virgin comment. LOL Thanks.


----------



## pen (Feb 28, 2014)

Sinngetreu said:


> HaHaHa Wow, and I thought I was walking the line with the whole virgin comment. LOL Thanks.



In this context it's OK.  By the way,,,, pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Sinngetreu (Feb 28, 2014)

pen said:


> In this context it's OK.  BTW, pics or it didn't happen



The pics are coming, I promise.


----------



## ArsenalDon (Feb 28, 2014)

pen said:


> In this context it's OK.  By the way,,,, pics or it didn't happen


YES!  Rule number 1!!


----------



## kjahnz (Feb 28, 2014)

The Vidio was entertaining and educational, thanks. I don't own any wedges.


----------



## Sinngetreu (Feb 28, 2014)

kjahnz said:


> The Vidio was entertaining and educational, thanks. I don't own any wedges.



They are a good tool to have. I need more of them.


----------



## _CY_ (Mar 1, 2014)

Sinngetreu said:


> Yep, Im a researcher. I watched a few training videos and also watched a few videos from the cutters point of view. It was helpful to visualize what I needed to do to make a successful fall. It helped a lot.
> Here is one of my favorite videos.




gotta disagree .. above video is a cool video but truly sucks as an educational video. very dangerous situation with barber chair .. safest method would have been to strap trunk before cutting a badly leaning tree. barber chair can shoot entire trunk in an unpredictable manner .. possibly in a fatal direction.

lots of instruction video abound on youtube .. problems is knowing which one to trust your life to

this is a good video to watch .. everything but plunge cut near end is pretty standard. plunge cut is favored by some. personally hardly ever use it.

pay close attention to hinge which controls fall .. he spends time on figuring out how to determine fall angle .. escape route .. etc.


----------



## kjahnz (Mar 1, 2014)

That second video was educational, not entertaining at all.


----------



## JustWood (Mar 1, 2014)

_CY_ said:


> gotta disagree .. above video is a cool video but truly sucks as an educational video. very dangerous situation with barber chair .. safest method would have been to strap trunk before cutting a badly leaning tree. barber chair can shoot entire trunk in an unpredictable manner .. possibly in a fatal direction.
> 
> lots of instruction video abound on youtube .. problems is knowing which one to trust your life to
> 
> ...



Agreed on OP's video.
Lots of fatal mistakes . His saving grace was every tree was a clear drop with no obstacles.


----------



## infinitymike (Mar 1, 2014)

i gotta ask...what does DBH mean? I assume diameter but whats the B  H


----------



## JustWood (Mar 1, 2014)

infinitymike said:


> i gotta ask...what does DBH mean? I assume diameter but whats the B  H


Diameter Breast Height


----------



## infinitymike (Mar 1, 2014)

JustWood said:


> Diameter Breast Heigth




AHHH. Now I'm longer a DBH virgin

Thank you ... Learn something new everyday


----------



## Sinngetreu (Mar 1, 2014)

_CY_ said:


> gotta disagree .. above video is a cool video but truly sucks as an educational video. very dangerous situation with barber chair .. safest method would have been to strap trunk before cutting a badly leaning tree. barber chair can shoot entire trunk in an unpredictable manner .. possibly in a fatal direction.
> 
> lots of instruction video abound on youtube .. problems is knowing which one to trust your life to
> 
> ...




There is a little bit of a misunderstanding here. I *wasn't* showing that as an example of a instructional video, just an *entertainment* video (and a POV video that I was talking about). Also, you can learn from other peoples mistakes.
Here is the video that I used as an instructional video.


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 1, 2014)

infinitymike said:


> i gotta ask...what does DBH mean? I assume diameter but whats the B  H



There are actually rules for measuring DBH.  As JustWood mentioned, in the USA it's normally at 4.5 feet, but there are exceptions for certain trees like those with low branching off the trunk.


----------



## jatoxico (Mar 1, 2014)

Good deal Sinngetreu! I haven't felled many trees and of those that I did, they were not very big and probably not done very well. But it is kinda fun so I get your enthusiasm. Get those pics up!


----------



## Sinngetreu (Mar 1, 2014)

Here are some pics. I hope this offering will suffice. LOL 

The site.







As I was walking out there, I saw at least 20 pheasants pop up out of this weed patch. We haven't had those numbers on the farm in years. It was cool to see. 




Here are a couple pics of the splitting last night. 






Here is whats next....

Its hard to see, but there is a dead standing in the middle of the screen that is in front of the Aspen. 




And then the second from the left spruce in the middle of the frame. Its dying and needs to realize its full potential as firewood. 




I brought in a round from outside to warm up. Later on, I will split it and get a moisture reading. I'll let you know what that ends up being.


----------



## aussiedog3 (Mar 1, 2014)

After watching that video I can't wait until spring to start scrounging again and the smells of fresh cut wood, sweat, and 2 stoke exhaust!
Kinda hard to do now with 3 feet of solid snow on the ground now.  County road commission was taking some trees down nearby this past week and I couldn't even watch, had to take a different route to work,  I have no place to put it and process it.  I have snow piles, snow piles and more big frozen snow piles.
Hardly room to turn the car around in the driveway.


----------



## Sinngetreu (Mar 1, 2014)

Last night I brought in a round that was fresh cut to get warmed up to room temp. Today I split it and took a moisture reading. The highest reading I had on that round was 17 percent.


----------



## jatoxico (Mar 1, 2014)

Sinngetreu said:


> Last night I brought in a round that was fresh cut to get warmed up to room temp. Today I split it and took a moisture reading. The highest reading I had on that round was 17 percent.



Nice end of the season boost. I am very close to out and unless I break into next years stash that could be all she wrote.


----------



## Sinngetreu (Mar 1, 2014)

jatoxico said:


> Nice end of the season boost. I am very close to out and unless I break into next years stash that could be all she wrote.



Yeah, this was just the shot in the arm that I needed. I'm so relieved to see the MC. 
Is your next years wood anywhere close to dry?


----------



## jatoxico (Mar 1, 2014)

Sinngetreu said:


> Yeah, this was just the shot in the arm that I needed. I'm so relieved to see the MC.
> Is your next years wood anywhere close to dry?



It's mostly two year oak with a little bit of other hardwoods mixed in. The little tag I put on the stack says it was split Nov 2012 so should be OK to burn. I don't really want to go down that road though unless I have to. If I stick to my guns my 3 year plan will be intact w/o buying wood and won't end up short next year. Not to mention if I did buy it prob will need to season more than a yr anyway. Following next season I will have more 3 yr CSS wood than I can burn in a season. That's my goal.

Hopefully I make it through this next week of serious cold and then hope the weather breaks some. I keep the thermostats at 64 and I burn wood for the comfort of being extra warm so I don't stress if the oil burner comes on. I will try not to get into next years stacks unless we have a power outage or something. See what the future brings.


----------



## Sinngetreu (Mar 2, 2014)

I just threw a load of the mulberry in the stove...talk about snap, crackle, and pop!


----------



## jatoxico (Mar 2, 2014)

Sinngetreu said:


> I just threw a load of the mulberry in the stove...talk about snap, crackle, and pop!



Nice,  they say mulberry is first rate. Never burned any myself though I have a monster in my front yard. And while we're all complaining about the long winter and stretching out the stacks how about the folks totally dependent on the petroleum or utility teat? Pay up sucker that's what. Meanwhile my place is 70-72 all day with no oil use. High fives all around!


----------



## Sinngetreu (Mar 2, 2014)

jatoxico said:


> Nice,  they say mulberry is first rate. Never burned any myself though I have a monster in my front yard. And while we're all complaining about the long winter and stretching out the stacks how about the folks totally dependent on the petroleum or utility teat? Pay up sucker that's what. Meanwhile my place is 70-72 all day with no oil use. High fives all around!



No doubt! I just checked how my new yellow gold was doing and found a nice blue flame in the stove. Its hard not to be excited about that.


----------



## osagebow (Mar 2, 2014)

Sinngetreu said:


> No doubt! I just checked how my new yellow gold was doing and found a nice blue flame in the stove. Its hard not to be excited about that.


Good deal- burned some mulberry this year I cut early on. Got my saw stuck in that convoluted cross branched bendy sun of a gun 3 times. Burned great, wish I had more.


----------



## Sinngetreu (Mar 2, 2014)

osagebow said:


> Good deal- burned some mulberry this year I cut early on. Got my saw stuck in that convoluted cross branched bendy sun of a gun 3 times. Burned great, wish I had more.



You got your saw stuck? What a chump!  Do you even know how to...... Actually, I got mine stuck a couple of times too. I just figured it was me.  Actually miscalculated the tension on the branch and got the bar of my new saw wedged in there pretty good. It was truly a "oh crap, now what!" moment.


----------



## Soundchasm (Mar 3, 2014)

Sinngetreu said:


> You got your saw stuck? What a chump!  Do you even know how to...... Actually, I got mine stuck a couple of times too. I just figured it was me.  Actually miscalculated the tension on the branch and got the bar of my new saw wedged in there pretty good. It was truly a "oh crap, now what!" moment.



I feel a whole lot less of a stud-muffin when I get the saw pinched in a 3" branch.  My first instinct is to check to see if anybody saw it.


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 3, 2014)

A few years ago some dude got his bar pinched while bucking a big red oak in the forest, and he couldn't free it because he had left his wedges in the barn.  It started to rain really hard, so he unbolted the powerhead from the bar, jumped on his tractor, and went back home.  He didn't return for almost a week because it kept raining.  He later returned with a few wedges and successfully freed the bar.  The cool thing was that the bar oil left a dark stain outlining the bar and chain in the round of wood. 

Yep, some dude actually did that.


----------



## BobUrban (Mar 3, 2014)

If you cut firewood - eventually a bar will get stuck and having wedges is mandatory for me.  And a backup saw because sometimes ya really goof!(at least I do)


----------



## razerface (Mar 3, 2014)

BobUrban said:


> If you cut firewood - eventually a bar will get stuck and having wedges is mandatory for me.  And a backup saw because sometimes ya really goof!(at least I do)



yep,,, I usually cut mine out with another saw after cussing a little while.


----------



## D8Chumley (Mar 3, 2014)

I pinched my 170 in a 3" cherry branch yesterday, right as I realized I forgot to put the gas cap back on and dumped all the gas on my pant leg and boot  Who does that?? Me, I guess


----------



## gzecc (Mar 3, 2014)

Sinngetreu said:


> I just threw a load of the mulberry in the stove...talk about snap, crackle, and pop!


 
Mulberry is the most lively of any of the woods I've burned.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 3, 2014)

BobUrban said:


> If you cut firewood - eventually a bar will get stuck and having wedges is mandatory for me.  And a backup saw because sometimes ya really goof!(at least I do)



Yup. I pinched one about 3 years ago. Can't remember ever doing that before or since though. And I use wedges only if felling a tree requires it which is very rare.


----------



## red oak (Mar 3, 2014)

When I first started cutting I would get my bar stuck on every tree, or so it seemed.  It's been a couple of years since I've had to use wedges to free the bars, now that I've learned how to figure out which parts are under tension.  I still carry wedges with me every time though, because the one time I don't take them is the time I'll need them.

Nice job on the felling Sinngetreu!  No matter how many times I do it, it is such a rush, and a bit of a scary feeling, when the tree starts to go!


----------



## Sinngetreu (Mar 3, 2014)

red oak said:


> it is such a rush, and a bit of a scary feeling, when the tree starts to go!



Yes! Thank you! I talked to some non-forum people about it today and everyone looked at me like I was describing the cereal I ate this morning. I can only assume that they don't get it.


----------



## WiscWoody (Mar 5, 2014)

A quick look towards the top of a tree a few times while your cutting is a good habit to get into in case a dead branch breaks off and comes down. And make sure you have a exit strategy without something that might trip you when the tree comes down wrong.


----------



## smokedragon (Mar 6, 2014)

BobUrban said:


> If you cut firewood - eventually a bar will get stuck and having wedges is mandatory for me. And a backup saw because sometimes ya really goof!(at least I do)



Love my plastic felling wedges.  Those guys, a 4lb hammer, file, scrench, etc......all mandatory when I go snag wood.


----------



## _CY_ (Mar 9, 2014)

Sinngetreu said:


> There is a little bit of a misunderstanding here. I *wasn't* showing that as an example of a instructional video, just an *entertainment* video (and a POV video that I was talking about). Also, you can learn from other peoples mistakes.
> Here is the video that I used as an instructional video.




didn't have the patience to watch entire video .. but that's a poor instructional video for green beginners ..
inexperienced fallers should NOT be recommending training aids until they've become competent themselves.

one mistaken could easily end up with tragic results ..


----------



## wahoowad (Mar 9, 2014)

_CY_ said:


> didn't have the patience to watch entire video .. but that's a poor instructional video for green beginners ..
> inexperienced fallers should NOT be recommending training aids until they've become competent themselves.
> one mistaken could easily end up with tragic results ..



Some with experience like to share it, some just want you to know they have it


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Mar 9, 2014)

WiscWoody said:


> A quick look towards the top of a tree a few times while your cutting is a good habit to get into in case a dead branch breaks off and comes down. And make sure you have a exit strategy without something that might trip you when the tree comes down wrong.


 

You beat me to it.

One of the biggest mistakes novices make and seasoned veterans too when felling trees it NOT LOOKING UP.

Everything that will kill or seriously hurt you is above you.


----------



## Sinngetreu (Mar 9, 2014)

Firewood Bandit said:


> You beat me to it.
> 
> One of the biggest mistakes novices make and seasoned veterans too when felling trees it NOT LOOKING UP.
> 
> Everything that will kill or seriously hurt you is above you.




Yeah, that’s a good reminder. This one was a dead standing, so I was _really_ aware of that this time. But, I could see how that would happen.


----------



## _CY_ (Mar 9, 2014)

wahoowad said:


> Some with experience like to share it, some just want you to know they have it



apologies if that's how it's coming across .. in my defense I've already posted a good instructional video for beginners.
just wanted to see if anyone else noticed why said video can be dangerous for beginners.

information on keeping folks safe should be shared.

kudos for those warnings about widow makers from above!


----------



## smokedragon (Mar 9, 2014)

Sinngetreu said:


> Yep, Im a researcher. I watched a few training videos and also watched a few videos from the cutters point of view. It was helpful to visualize what I needed to do to make a successful fall. It helped a lot.
> Here is one of my favorite videos.




This is not educational....I agree.

Of course, I think anyone who brings an axe to pound wedges is with, is just trying to show off.  You know you're gonna be hitting wedges, bring a damn hammer.

I may not do this professionally, but I am also not trying to look cool doing it.  

But the great thing about the internet is you can watch so many videos.

If I were like that guy and had equipment to support/push the trees, I might have his swagger 

Either way, if you don't grow up watching and learning from other cutters, you tube can really be a friend.  The video showing a barber chair was kinda neat, because things like that are what tend to hurt people, not standard falls.

Welcome to the club OP.  Just be safe, as felling trees big and small is dangerous.  The day you go out to cut a live one and don't think it is dangerous, is the day you might not come back.


----------



## Sinngetreu (Mar 9, 2014)

_CY_ said:


> apologies if that's how it's coming across .. in my defense I've already posted a good instructional video for beginners.
> just wanted to see if anyone else noticed why said video can be dangerous for beginners.
> 
> information on keeping folks safe should be shared.
> ...



To be honest, I wasn't sure how to take your posts. I haven't responded much because I didn't want to start a heated discussion. 
That said, I do appreciate the words of wisdom. Knowledge from experienced guys is worth gold to me. 

I do understand what your saying. I guess the only thing that gets me going is that I'm not new to saws and cutting. I'm just new to felling. Trust me, I get the danger involved and I'm not about to do something that is beyond my capabilities. 
The video I posted (from Husqvarna) was one of the more involved videos that I watched and felt that it had a lot of good merits. Did I attempt a plunge cut? Heck no! And I don't think any beginner should. Did I use the information to formulate a plan of attack? Yes. That and more from other videos that I watched. 
I also watched a lot of other videos for the fun of it and picked up a few nuggets along the way (as well as a lot of what not to do's). 

In the end, I did exactly what I wanted to do and did it safely. That's whats important and that's what I was excited about. I had a great first experience. I do have a few people around me that fell trees, but I wouldn't use them as a good example, so I take a bit of pride in the fact that I was able to do it correctly, effectively, and safely. It felt great. 
Am I going to go half cocked on the next tree? Heck no! In fact, I just downloaded another series from BC Forestry standards on felling that I will study. You can never have too much information. 

Please don't take this post as an angry post, but I feel that there may be some communication gaps here. Maybe I'm not able to say what I want to say effectively. Its really hard to convey the right feeling in text.


----------



## jatoxico (Mar 9, 2014)

Sinng, I watched quite a bit of the BC Forestry series. I thought they were really well done.


----------



## Sinngetreu (Mar 9, 2014)

jatoxico said:


> Sinng, I watched quite a bit of the BC Forestry series. I thought they were really well done.



That's good to know because it is taking forever to download it. 
The first video I watched was about a feller that was killed while bucking a windfall that was under pressure. I thought they did a good job of explaining it and recreating it to show what happened. A terrible way to die, but it was a good example of what could happen in that situation. It was a little beyond anything I will be doing anytime soon, but it was still interesting.


----------



## _CY_ (Mar 10, 2014)

Sinngetreu said:


> To be honest, I wasn't sure how to take your posts. I haven't responded much because I didn't want to start a heated discussion.
> That said, I do appreciate the words of wisdom. Knowledge from experienced guys is worth gold to me.
> 
> I do understand what your saying. I guess the only thing that gets me going is that I'm not new to saws and cutting. I'm just new to felling. Trust me, I get the danger involved and I'm not about to do something that is beyond my capabilities.
> ...



excellent .. you mentioned why the Husky video is not a good one for beginners. plunge cuts should not be used until one knows exactly how saw will react.  to learn how your saw will react .. it's a good idea to take a full size log to do a bunch of plunge cuts .. after you bury your bar a few times .. your tip will catch and kick back bar with huge forces.  be sure to stand with your body to side if bar should kick back.

when starting out falling .. take your time .. plan out your cuts .. clear out escape paths .. look overhead .. this instant trunk moves .. move away quick as possible in a methodical manner. if saw gets stuck .. leave it.

then go back to read your holding wood .. did tree fall in planned direction?
if you've got to fall a leaner .. use a 2in or larger trucker strap several feet above your cut.
forget about those advanced cuts for now .. stick to basic cuts for now .. you'll get to those advanced cuts soon enough.

there's lot more techniques related to inserting a rope into tree to insure falls at certain angles.
the really dangerous cuts are folks that do storm damage .. where tree are under tension from other tree half fallen, etc.

another vote for BC Faller training series 


disclaimer .. not responsible for anything .. chainsaws are dangerous!


----------



## smokedragon (Mar 10, 2014)

Sinngetreu said:


> In the end, I did exactly what I wanted to do and did it safely. That's whats important and that's what I was excited about. I had a great first experience. I do have a few people around me that fell trees, but I wouldn't use them as a good example, so I take a bit of pride in the fact that I was able to do it correctly, effectively, and safely. It felt great.



Well said.  I grew up around this stuff, and my grandpa made us boys fell 18" diameter trees with axes when we were 13 - 14 years old.  Still have to be cautious and know how dangerous it is.

Nothing feels better than dropping a tree exactly where you wanted it to fall


----------



## WiscWoody (Mar 10, 2014)

Brother Bart told me a few months ago that one of the founding members of the web site had a tree come down on him some years ago paralyzing him.


----------



## WiscWoody (Mar 10, 2014)

Firewood Bandit said:


> You beat me to it.
> 
> One of the biggest mistakes novices make and seasoned veterans too when felling trees it NOT LOOKING UP.
> 
> Everything that will kill or seriously hurt you is above you.


I watched a documentary on one of the online TV streamers, I think it might have been Hulu+.. It was about a logger that logged in the Oregon hills where processors couldn't be used. It was a real good show that followed him for a few days as he felled trees and talking about widow makers and such. I think he cut with a 390XP and while cutting he was always looking up. I should look for the show again but I don't have Hulu+ any longer! just Netflix and Amazon Prime now.


----------



## Sinngetreu (Mar 12, 2014)

Here are a few pics of my son and I doing the clean up.


----------



## WiscWoody (Mar 19, 2014)

WiscWoody said:


> I watched a documentary on one of the online TV streamers, I think it might have been Hulu+.. It was about a logger that logged in the Oregon hills where processors couldn't be used. It was a real good show that followed him for a few days as he felled trees and talking about widow makers and such. I think he cut with a 390XP and while cutting he was always looking up. I should look for the show again but I don't have Hulu+ any longer! just Netflix and Amazon Prime now.


I went to the free Hulu site on my PC the other day and the show is free to watch. It's call Risk Takers. The series has maybe 20 different shows with a theme of the most dangerous jobs out there. The logger that they follow in the show cuts down up to 200 trees a day, just slightly more than I cut around here.... not!


----------



## WiscWoody (Mar 19, 2014)

Sinngetreu said:


> Here are a few pics of my son and I doing the clean up.
> 
> View attachment 129535
> View attachment 129540
> View attachment 129541


You know what's funny, I thought you were a brother looking at your avatar picture. It must've been those dark glasses!! Lol


----------



## Sinngetreu (Mar 19, 2014)

WiscWoody said:


> I went to the free Hulu site on my PC the other day and the show is free to watch. It's call Risk Takers. The series has maybe 20 different shows with a theme of the most dangerous jobs out there. The logger that they follow in the show cuts down up to 200 trees a day, just slightly more than I cut around here.... not!



Thanks, I'm going to check that out for sure.


----------



## Sinngetreu (Mar 19, 2014)

WiscWoody said:


> You know what's funny, I thought you were a brother looking at your avatar picture. It must've been those dark glasses!! Lol



Ha Ha Ha, A brother of a different color. 
Those are my safety glasses, but they remind me of a pair that Lenny Kravitz used to wear.


----------

